# Could my GSD be mixed?



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

We adopted Remington at 6 weeks old from The Humane Society of North Texas. She was from a "seized home" so I'm not sure if it was a puppy mill/backyard breeding or whatnot. The shelter said she is mixed with an Alaskan Malamute and that the mom weighed about 120 pounds. They also were not if the mom or dad was the GSD. I have spoken with a LOT of trainers/pet companies who say she looks like a full bred GSD and cannot see the Malamute in her. 

Here's some pictures of her growing up..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see nothing but GSD


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

She sure is cute!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i also see nothing but gsd. in fact he looks like the gsd i adopted when i first left the navy. if his personality matches the pictures i wouldn't give it another thought as you have one happy fur pal that will keep you happy for years to come.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She looks like she might be a mix to me, how old is she now and how big?


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, all.

@huntergreen- she definitely has the personality to match! about 10x the personality outside of these pictures.

@chicagocanine- she turned 9 mos today and weighs 55 lbs. I only ask because she has really soft hair and when you brush it up from about mid back-neck, its a LOT of white fur underneath, as well as her tail, completely black on top, but underneath is white and FLUFFY!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> She sure is cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks GSD to me. I LOVE her ears!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

She looks pretty purebred to me. She _might_ be mixed, but not with malamute! 

Most shelters seem to come up with the most ridiculous mixes for dogs. It's like they hit 'randomize' on their computer for the dog's breed or something.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks!

And I know, right. 
Granted, she looked more like a fox when we first got her lol. 























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Could just be me but I'd say the dog looks like a WL Kelpie or a mix of it. Do you have a stacking picture of the dog?

Edit/Just read original post: WHAT? Not sure if mom or dad was the GSD? Do they not understand how puppies are born??? The female dog that has the puppies come out of her is the mother!  I see NO Malamute in this dog. I still think the dog is a Kelpie or Kelpie mix.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm...Alright I had to re-read the post a couple times to understand. (Long day lol) I'm not sure how they can say mom was a Malamute (Which I don't see at all) "or" a German Shepherd....Two different breeds, unless you mean mom was mixed and they don't know if the GSD part came from her or a male? Do they just not know who the mother is? Maybe two females kept together with two litters? *confused*

I still stand by my feelings of this dog being a Kelpie/Kelpie mix. The head and eyes are what seem Kelpie-ish to me. They don't look like a normal GSD features to me.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She is VERY expressive and incredibly cute. Whatever you got, it looks like you got a winner.  So stinking cute. 

My daughter is totally in love with your dog.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you both! 

I'm sorry, what is kelpie! *newbie*

What I meant by the mom/dad thing..- they weren't sure if the Mom or Dad was A GSD.. They didn't see either of them, they were only told that it was for sure a GSD mix, and that the mom was 120+ pounds. 


I HAVE BEEN SAYING FOR SO LONG SHE LOOKS LIKE A DOBERMAN!!! Sorry for the caps, it's just you are the first person to agree with me!!!! 


What do you mean by stacking picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh and @scarlettsmom she is the most expressive dog I have ever seen!! I have soooo many more pictures of her expressions I want to post, I just don't want to be an annoying dog picture poster  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

@chancethegsd ... She came from a "seized" home and we know no circumstances of what that was. They had no extra information besides that, only that the mom was 120+ lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

There's no way you can be an annoying dog picture poster. We LOVE pictures around here!! I am a lame dog picture poster. You can pick up the slack for me.  I think Remy is wonderful and clearly you two are a great pack.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

@scarlettsmom ... Awesome!! I have so many pictures. I just love my sweetie so much. We have a few problems, but she's so freaking hilarious, I forget about them instantly!! I've never felt the love from a human that I feel from her. 

My dad passed away when I was 1, he was in the Vietnam war, and died from a brain tumor from agent orange. I brought remy to his grave site for the first time and she immediately licked his grave and laid down on top. 
I may have adopted her in April at 6 weeks (which I adopted her less than a month after I moved into an apt by myself)- but I think my dad just might have sent her to be my BFF. because, she is the most awesome dog I've ever known. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm...Sounds like the pups weren't even with mom when they were taken. So really it's hard to say who the pups came from I'd guess, unless the owner told them. Even German Shepherds (Especially females) aren't nearly 120lb unless someone waaay over guessed the dogs size which is much more possible than the dog actually being 120lb if it's a GSD. And a Kelpie is a type of dog from Australia. They're a ranchers "best kept secret" but actually more popular than many people think. Lots of em in Texas, they make great herding dogs.

Here are some pictures of some young Australian Kelpies. 



































And some adults...

































And by "stack" basically just a picture of your dog standing up and looking at it from the side. Their body shape and "stack" is also different from a German Shepherd.

Here's a picture of my boy Chance as an ADULT, next to a 10 month old purebred female German Shepherd.









He was a GSD/Kelpie mix (Face shot link in my signature) but much more Kelpie like in build and personality. He topped out at a whopping 50lb (I think his "fattest" was 53) and 21" tall. Best dog I ever owned and I miss him terribly every single day. He was my heart dog. :wub:

And I agree, we LOVE pictures!  She's a total cutie, don't be shy to share!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Not purebreed GSD, but not sure of the mix. Parents were probably mixed also.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Well she is 55 lbs now... We have also been told her weight/height has been stunted due to her having parvovirus at 7 weeks (a pretty penny on our bank account 10 days after adopting her) ummm let me see some standing pics.... 



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I would guess she is mixed with something-especially after seeing her tail. I dont see malamute though...cute regardless


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually the tail would be considered a "gay tail" and happens even in purebred GSD's. I don't see Malamute at all though those pictures do make me see more GSD so hard to say.

Also, I highly doubt she's stunted regardless of the parvo. Even for a purebred female GSD, 55lb is acceptable. I've also never seen a dog stunted from parvo or any proof that it does.  She also still looks very puppy (I don't think you stated how old she is now) and will more than likely grow some more.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

She is 9 months as of today!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

I can definitely see the kelpie in her eyes & nose build. Especially when she was a liiittle puppy.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have never seen a GSD with that kind of coloring and eyes... So I would guess she is a mix,but she is super duper cute. Also now that I just saw other pix her tail doesn't look GSD like, and her fur you said its soft, its not suppose to be sof. There is a genetic test you can buy they run like $80..


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

julie87 said:


> I have never seen a GSD with that kind of coloring and eyes... So I would guess she is a mix,but she is super duper cute. There is a genetic test you can buy they run like $80..


yes, she's got amazing green/brown eyes, i love em! I have been debating doing that at her vet's office for a while now..


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

lkellen said:


> yes, she's got amazing green/brown eyes, i love em! I have been debating doing that at her vet's office for a while now..


You should definately go for it, you will have her 10+ years you gotta know what breed she is, not only it will end the guessing game it will also let you know the possible diseases the dog might have, you would know what to look for, I would do it..


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

julie87 said:


> You should definately go for it, you will have her 10+ years you gotta know what breed she is, not only it will end the guessing game it will also let you know the possible diseases the dog might have, you would know what to look for, I would do it..


I think I will this weekend  She also just doesn't have the temperament I've seen with other GSDs. She's just very different!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

She actually looks like a black and tan working kelpie- but what are the odds of one showing up in a shelter?

Whatever she is, she looks amazing! Are you considering any dog sports?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

lkellen said:


> I think I will this weekend  She also just doesn't have the temperament I've seen with other GSDs. She's just very different!


 
Haha I think everyone on this forum thinks their dogs are different.. which is true no dogs are the same. I would say she is like 95% GSD  She is super pretty and unique.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you both! 

As for dog sports, I'm not sure- I need to get her trained first! Training starts Sunday. I wouldn't even know what sport to get her into!!


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Alright, I'm back again! Remy is now 10 months old and weighs 63 lbs, and one of my friends is a vet tech, and saw Remy's picture and says she has GOT to be mixed with something because she's much too small to be pure GSD and that she is probably done growing. Here are some recent pictures. Thoughts?! I don't care if she stays small or grows a giant, I would just rather not hear comments about "Oh, wow, look how small she is!!!" Grr..






















































- front full standing








-- side full standing


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I think she might be mixed with Australian Kelpie..her eyes and face make me think that anyways..other wise she looks gsd colour and coat wise.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My first thought was kelpie X as well but who knows LOL could be a crossbreed crossed with a crossbreed  makes for one darn cute dog tho :wub:

Maybe get one of those DNA test kits?? Could be a bit of fun if you can be bothered spending the money


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

She looks mixed to me also. But 63 pounds is not too small o be a german shepherd dog. My pure GSD is 35 pounds at 6.5 months. 63 is well within the standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

She looks mixed to me and she sounds like she's an awesome dog ... IMHO that's the most important thing regardless of a dog's pedigree and it sounds like you got yourself a real winner!!!

I haven't had that many bitches in my lifetime, Tasha was about 72/73 lbs, Too, Honey and Faith in the low to mid-60 lbs.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Your dog looks awesome. I definitely see malamute or husky in the dog though, especially the eyes, the snout and the tail.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all!  I would love to get her a test, but I'm almost afraid of the results! Lol, I had posted somewhere about getting a test and if it's worth it, I got mixed results of the worth/true-ness of it.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

My first thoughts were GSD X Kelpie- and now after seeing updated pics, I definitely think that. Pretty girl


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

It seems kelpie is what most people are seeing! I had never even heard of the breed until it was mentioned here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute dog, but thats no GS....lol Shes def a mix of something and shares similarities to a GSD. A stretch for me would be shes a mix of GS and ?? in my opinion.

Whats the difference anyways... she's cute.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

swharshbar said:


> Cute dog, but thats no GS....lol Shes def a mix of something and shares similarities to a GSD. A stretch for me would be shes a mix of GS and ?? in my opinion.
> 
> Whats the difference anyways... she's cute.


Well I do know she has gsd in her. That was her main "breed" at the shelter, which was told to them when they rescued her litter from the home she was at. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

